# Problemi sito mobile



## UDG (21 Novembre 2019)

Buona sera a tutti. Utilizzo spesso lo smartphone e il browser internet samsung per navigare sul sito. Però nonostante premo su "sito completo" in fondo alla pagina, visualizzo sempre il sito in modalità mobile. Qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema? Grazie


----------



## GP7 (13 Giugno 2022)

Scusate se riposto nella discussione ma era per non aprire un nuovo thread.
Da questa mattina sia da smartphone che da pc fisso la navigazione su Milanworld mi è praticamente impossibile. Oltre ad aprirsi i vari banner mi si aprono pagine popup che richiedono consensi vari impedendomi di fatto la navigazione.

Altri hanno lo stesso problema?


----------



## pazzomania (13 Giugno 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Scusate se riposto nella discussione ma era per non aprire un nuovo thread.
> Da questa mattina sia da smartphone che da pc fisso la navigazione su Milanworld mi è praticamente impossibile. Oltre ad aprirsi i vari banner mi si aprono pagine popup che richiedono consensi vari impedendomi di fatto la navigazione.
> 
> Altri hanno lo stesso problema?


Io ieri li avevo da smartphone, mi andava ad altre pagine pubblicitarie in automatico uscendo dal forum.

Da PC, con Chrome, oggi nessun problema, tutto perfetto.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Giugno 2022)

Io, ma ieri non stamattina.
Si aprono finestre Pop up mentre rispondo alle discussioni, unico sistema è tornare indietro e provare a riscrivere da capo.
Negli ultimi threads che ho visitato però non è più successo, boh.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2022)

*Abbiamo detto non so quante volte che per eventuali problemi dovete scriverci in privato con screen e/o video del problema e sistema operativo utilizzato .*


----------

